# Sticky Gears help required.



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

We have a 2007 2.8 JTD Fiat Ducato CI motorhome. On a recent trip (September) we noticed that it was getting a bit diffiult to get into 1st gear. Took van out again yesterday and its difficult to get it into virtually any gear!! Seems to be better going up the gears but really hard going back down, 1st is almost impossible. No other symptoms other than that. 

Any of you techy types got any ideas?? Does it need oiled or something or is it knackered. Gawd can just see the ££££££££ mounting up!

Oh if this isn't something easily sorted by ourselves what sorta garage should we be looking for?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Carol

With any luck the external linkages just need a bit of fat. Fingers crossed, but you won't know until you've had it checked. 

As for choosing a garage, I would go for a small, one-man-band place where they are less likely to try and sell you a new gearbox . . . if not a complete new motorhome!! 8O 8O

I jest of course, but you know what I mean. 8O Greasing the linkages (if it is that) is not difficult, and any reasonably competent mechanic will be able to do it.

If that doesn't fix it you may have to think again and go for a more specialist garage - maybe one that concentrates on gearboxes, and not much else. They will be experts, and are likely to try and mend it _*before *_reaching for the phone to order expensive new parts.

Maybe go to one of those first anyway - it might be cheaper in the end.

Dave


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

carolgavin said:


> We have a 2007 2.8 JTD Fiat Ducato CI motorhome. On a recent trip (September) we noticed that it was getting a bit diffiult to get into 1st gear. Took van out again yesterday and its difficult to get it into virtually any gear!! Seems to be better going up the gears but really hard going back down, 1st is almost impossible. No other symptoms other than that.
> 
> Any of you techy types got any ideas?? Does it need oiled or something or is it knackered. Gawd can just see the ££££££££ mounting up!
> 
> Oh if this isn't something easily sorted by ourselves what sorta garage should we be looking for?


Could just be that your clutch needs adjusting, my Ducato based units were earlier models and I never had a problem with this so I don't know whether the clutch is self-adjusting or needs to be routinely adjusted to take up the play in the system.

If there's too much play it could be that your clutch isn't disengaging properly which is making it difficult to get into gear. But then again you could have a knackered clutch - let's just hope it needs adjusting.

MrWez


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Could it be that the actuating cables have stretched and they need adjusting?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi again Carol

Mr Waz has made me think again.

Is the gear stick stiff, or does it just grind and make a horrible noise when you try to engage a gear?

If the stick is stiff it may be the linkages.

If it's just difficult to engage it could well be the clutch - although I think they are self-adjusting.

A possible clue would be at what point in the clutch pedal travel it begins to engage. If you have to ram it right to the floor to disengage and select a gear, then if it "bites" almost as soon as you begin to lift your foot, Mr Waz is the one to listen to! :wink: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

The gear stick is stiff to move, it doesn't want to move side to side but is quite happy to engage gear. The clutch pick up point is no different from before we noticed it Gavin says. Dunnno wot that means!!!

gavin took the gator off the gear stick and sprayed a penetrating spar onto the ball joints apparently side to side movement seems to have improved.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Carol,

Don Madge posted this a while ago: it may be relevant to your problem:--

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-110948-gear-change-on-03-ducato.html

Harvey


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

carolgavin said:


> The gear stick is stiff to move, it doesn't want to move side to side but is quite happy to engage gear. The clutch pick up point is no different from before we noticed it Gavin says. Dunnno wot that means!!!
> 
> gavin took the gator off the gear stick and sprayed a penetrating spar onto the ball joints apparently side to side movement seems to have improved.


The pick up point is the point at which the gears become engaged - when you pull away you have to let the clutch pedal rise a certain amount before you move forward - well that's it, that's the pick-up point.

From what you're saying it sounds like the linkage - hopefully the link that Ingram posted may help.

MrWez


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Not on the motor home but on Sandra's little Seat car.. I don't drive it much but one time I got in last year I noticed the same thing the gears were very stiff to get into each gear.
"How long has it been like this" I asked, "For ages the reply" :roll: ..

Ok take it to the garage, they greased all the linkage parts and it has been OK since.. Typical woman the wheels would have to falling off before she noticed anything.. 
I said "Open the bonnet" the other day so I could fill the screen wash and check the oil.. "How do I do that" came back.. ARGHHHHH..

ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Some Fiats have had water problems (even the new shape ones).

Rainwater gets on top of the engine on some and even found its way into the gearbox on others.

It sounds like in your case it is the linkages which are rusting up. I have heard of this particular problem before.

When sorted, check your scuttle (ooh Matron  ). This is the channel which drains water that runs off the windscreen area.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> gavin took the gator off the gear stick and sprayed a penetrating spar onto the ball joints apparently side to side movement seems to have improved.


If Gav used WD40, give him a fat lip Carol!! 8O :lol: :lol:

It is not a lubricant, even though you are very likely to get a temporary improvement. Problem is it will dissolve any oil or grease already in there (_not that there is a lot, by all accounts_ :roll: ) and make things worse over time.

Let it evaporate off for a couple of days, then follow it up with a spot of engine oil. That may not do a lot of good, but as a temporary measure it won't do any harm. Sounds like it really needs grease, but he would have to dismantle it to get the fat where it needs to be, and I'd let the garage do that unless he's pretty confident. 8O 

There are other linkages on the way to the gearbox itself, and it sounds as if they all need a bit of TLC.

Good luck

Dave 

If it *is* those linkages - but Murphy's Law of Maximum Cussedness has to be taken into consideration!! :!: :!:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your help. Gavin has dripped 3 in 1 oil into it apparently. But we will take it to a garage asap. Need to find a wee one round here somewhere dunno if the place we take it to for its service will be ok, they have motorhomes so hopefully they will be. Have emailed the link from Don Madges thread to Gavin for him to look at.

747 my love have a search under my name and scuttlegate you might find a thread or 97 of mine that will show you why if it was ANYTHING to do with scuttles I would go seriously mental!!!!!!!


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

747 said:


> Some Fiats have had water problems (even the new shape ones).
> 
> Rainwater gets on top of the engine on some and even found its way into the gearbox on others.
> 
> ...


hi 747 . i had the same problem put it down to water getting in the engine bay sprayed w.d 40 all is o.k . just to enlighten on the scuttle problem on fiat x250 i put extra drain pipes in because mine was dripping on the alternator and on some relays but spotted it before it could do damage . that's why i like the silver screen with the extra length.jud


----------



## salmonfisher (Jan 3, 2011)

*Sticky gears*

I if this model has a part cable clutch, check the cable itself. Some of these cables have a plastic coating over the bowden inner cable. It can wear and affect the clutch engage and dissengage smooth travel.


----------

